# Decaf Beans



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to cut down on my caffeine consumption, but can't give up coffee. I was wondering if anyone could recommend varieties of decaf beans, brands or roasters based on my taste preferences?

I like clean, fruity, zesty tangy coffee style coffee but am not sure which rosters or brands offer this taste profile in a decaf bean.

Any recommendations would be really appreciated.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

Black Cat's Colombian Tolima Sugarcane Decaf should fit the bill. Tastes of clementine and apple.

They are doing a 15% discount for forum users until the end of July with the code *CFUK15.*


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Decaf is a strange one, over the past 2 years I've been trying to understand it (before then I never had it). The decaf process does seem to change the flavour profile quite a bit and most of the time you can "taste" the decaf - I'd describe it as being a bit hollow or artificial but it's hard to put into words. You'll likely find it hard to get really light clean profiles (at least I have). I've also found that clean lighter taste notes are more suspect to the hollow decaf-y quality and most of the ones I've liked have been heavier.

I've also noticed that a roasters decaf offerings are often completely unrelated to their caffeinated offerings, the roasters that offer the lightest nordic roasts can still offer really dense heavy old fashioned Italian style decaf roasts.

My recommendation would be to experiment. The best 2 decafs I had in the past year or so have been: Solberg and Hansen Tarquai (Norway) and Mok Ethiopia/Honduras decaf (Belgium). They're both a bit of a pain to get in the UK though.

Some UK roasters I've enjoyed lately have been: Red Bank Seasonal Decaf, Scarlett De Beauviour, Volcano Peru. I also find that Foundry tends to be a good decaf bet (but not had their current one). I'm currently drinking the decaf by Plot - it's got a hoppy beer like quality to it which I quite like. It's certainly something a bit different.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I'd say this is the decaf I've had recently with the most acidity. Fairly light roast for a decaf too

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/decaffeinated-colombian-el-carmen-250g/

I agree about usually being able to taste the 'decaff-ness' but it wasn't obvious at all in the James Gourmet beans I've linked above


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

nufc1 said:


> I'd say this is the decaf I've had recently with the most acidity. Fairly light roast for a decaf too
> 
> https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/decaffeinated-colombian-el-carmen-250g/
> 
> I agree about usually being able to taste the 'decaff-ness' but it wasn't obvious at all in the James Gourmet beans I've linked above


 Glad you recommend these - I've recently ordered a bag...and a bunch of other beans that sound awesome!

James Gourmet seems very reasonably priced, even when factoring in the many discount codes being offered right now.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

I've ordered a bag of each and will let people know my thoughts. Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Stu Beck said:


> Glad you recommend these - I've recently ordered a bag...and a bunch of other beans that sound awesome!
> 
> James Gourmet seems very reasonably priced, even when factoring in the many discount codes being offered right now.


 Mega nice people too and very very passionate about coffee roasting!


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Just put an order for james gourmet decaf beans. I live in hope that they are tasty.

Last time I tried a decaf was the one from Rave and I was very disappointed. Nothing on rave but I just couldn't get past the empty feeling when drinking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

El Carmen 🇨🇴 from James Gourmet is impressive! Although I can't compare against other decaf beans, I reckon it stands up well against regular beans with a lovely rich fruity flavour in the cup from an aeropress brew. I found it quite light bodied, which is seems slightly at odds with the punchy flavour profile? Not sure if that's my tasting inexperience or the general nature of decaf, but whatever, it tastes good ☕

I'm pleased I tried this one, interested to hear your opinions @Mm391 and @Akp 👍


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Stu Beck my El Carmen arrived the other day and yet to crack open the bag.

What was your, grind size, amount of coffee and brewing method? Be interested to try the same to compare.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I use an aeropress - typical brew of 4 mins with 95c water - and mini porlex grinder at 4 clicks. 15g of coffee, around 220g water and top up a bit once in the cup. Sometimes I brew for longer (15mins) or shorter and see what flavours come out...

I know decaf beans are generally a bit darker roasted and the grind looked quite fluffy, so was considering a coarser grind, but the brew was nice and I'll probably try a longer steep for fun next time.

I rested the beans for 6 days.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

I tried a coarser grind with my Aeropress, 6 clicks on my Porlex and a brew time of 2mins 30 secs with 16g of coffee and 210ml water of 95°C water.

As you mentioned on first taste it develops in a nice rich fruity flavour, no bitter aftertaste, I do agree there isn't much body for a dark roast type of bean.

Overall I'm pretty impressed with the flavour profile, definitely one of the better decaf beans I have tasted.

Although want to try avoid the bitter aftertaste i sometimes did with finer grinds and longer brew times I will try a finer grind like you next to compare.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

@nufc1 and @Power Freak and others: Can people chime in on whether the recommendations made are applicable for espresso?


----------



## Sly (Apr 1, 2018)

I've currently got a bag of decaf beans from Origin has been pretty good but it doesn't look like they have it now. Is called Liza something but was a lot more expensive than the James Gourmet one mentioned above. I'll definitely try that one out next time I'm ordering decaf.

Oh and agree about the rave decaf - I've tried both the Colombia sugarcane decaf and whatever the seasonal decaf was and both were pretty underwhelming.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

@phario, if you're used to generic dark roast decafs, the JG El Carmen gives a lot more acidity than these. If you like a bright-ish espresso, then yeah, it's good for espresso. It holds well in some milk too.

I think they've combatted the regular 'decaf' taste very well with a slightly lighter roast and passed the combo of acidity and 'dryness' (from the decaf process) as 'cranberry' which is a decent descriptor!


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

phario said:


> @Power Freak and others: Can people chime in on whether the recommendations made are applicable for espresso?


 All the ones I mentioned I used as espresso.

At the moment I have workshops filter roast decaf which I'm using as an espresso. It's definitely on the lighter brighter end but is very nice, the decaf-y quality is there a bit but it's not as bad as some. I'd describe it as having a dried fruit sort of sweetness and hints of tropicals (not exactly a fruit bomb like a natural african regular coffee though).

I've not used James Gourmet in years so can't comment there - I have had el carmen decafs from other roasters though. I like it as espresso, the cranberry note is one I also pick up with them. I think it is permanently the decaf option at Round Hill which is where I've had it most often, it's got a decent body to it too which helps mask the "hollow" decaf quality (at least that's my working theory so far). I think Colonna occasionally use it as their decaf too, from memory from them it leans into the cranberry a bit more.

For espresso I've found most decafs like to be pulled slightly shorter (1.9:1 or so) and slower (35-40s) at lower temperatures with my set-up. This is basically the polar opposite of how I pull my normal espressos (light filter roasts typically: 2.5-3:1, 20-25s, high temp). I don't really know why this is and don't really have any good way of judging what a decaf will like. I treat decaf as basically a different animal entirely now, I'd suggest really experimenting with it.



Sly said:


> I've currently got a bag of decaf beans from Origin has been pretty good but it doesn't look like they have it now. Is called Liza something but was a lot more expensive than the James Gourmet one mentioned above. I'll definitely try that one out next time I'm ordering decaf.


 I didn't care for Liza when I tried it tbh, I'd say try the el carmen if you're looking for something brighter and a bit more complex/interesting!

With decaf I haven't really found any I've enjoyed too much as a filter method. The best option for me is a french press or at least a metal filter, the increased oils and mouthfeel are really beneficial to masking the decaf quality for me. Normally I use chemex filters but with decafs I've never found one that works well with that, the cleanliness seems to expose the "flaws" in the decaf procedures to me.

This is all my opinion and blind speculation though, I wouldn't go taking any of it as fact. I still find decaf a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Ok cracked open the James gourmet decaf. First off the packaging is amazing, with a self seal bag. The beans looked odd to me, patchy dark in colour and almost greasy (I'm used to light/medium roasts). I've pulled two shots now and my opinion of decafs have officially changed. Flavour all there and no empty feeling. I think I can get more from these beans with a little more dialling in.

@Power Freak ; your posting came at the right time for me. As the way the shots are pulling are not like my normal. I'm gonna have to rethink my process a little.

I'm so glad I stumbled across this thread as I would have never given decaf another try. Will be making a repeat order for james gourmet decaf espresso, would recommend them









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

I tried a different method today. V60 pour over.

16g of James Gourmet, 13 clicks on the porlex, at a ratio of 1:16 water. I followed James Hoffman's guide to V60 pour over for technique.

The coffee still has fruity note to it, with a tiny bit of tang, but for me I think I went too a little too coarse as it's lost any body it had. There was a clean aftertaste to it. Will try a slightly finer grinder and see how that fairs.

Still a really nice morning cup of coffee. It is by far the best decaf I have tasted and will definitely buy some more.

I have a bag of the Rwandan Dukendekawa Musasa Decaff from Amber Coffee which I will try once I finish this bag.


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

I've had 3 decafs so far:

https://longandshort.london/coffee-shop/coffee/limu-decaf-ethiopia/

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/el-carmen-decaf

https://www.crownandcanvas.co.uk/product-page/sparkling-decaf-blend

My preference for pourover is the Limu - Ethiopia - you get all the notes -Lemon - chocalate


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Akp said:


> Ok cracked open the James gourmet decaf. First off the packaging is amazing, with a self seal bag. The beans looked odd to me, patchy dark in colour and almost greasy (I'm used to light/medium roasts). I've pulled two shots now and my opinion of decafs have officially changed. Flavour all there and no empty feeling. I think I can get more from these beans with a little more dialling in.
> 
> @Power Freak ; your posting came at the right time for me. As the way the shots are pulling are not like my normal. I'm gonna have to rethink my process a little.


 Yeah, lots have that greasy kind of look to them. Even the ones lighter in colour, I think it must be something to do with the decaf processing.

I was chatting to a roaster about decaf once (can't remember who) and they told me that their decaf roasts need to be very different in profile or they'd have issues with catching on fire!

I definitely recommend approaching as a completely different animal. I'm still learning but decaf seems much more variable than "normal" coffees.



abs said:


> I've had 3 decafs so far:
> 
> https://longandshort.london/coffee-shop/coffee/limu-decaf-ethiopia/
> 
> My preference for pourover is the Limu - Ethiopia - you get all the notes -Lemon - chocalate


 I had this one, I enjoyed it. I ended up with a 20g -> 36g shot in 35s (after a 10s pre-infuse - medium temp). I found the citrus note as more of a blood-orange vibe than lemon with how I was brewing it/my setup but lots of chocolate and nutty notes. It certainly doesn't suffer too much from the "hollow" decaf note!


----------

